# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Framing an internal doorway

## MrPotatohead

Hi guys, 
Firstly let me wish everyone a merry christmas! Now, for me however, its time to get back into the renos... 
My next task is to enclose a small living area and turn it into a bedroom. Im wondering if there is a rule of thumb when it comes to the dimensions for framing doorways? Ie distance between the studs, and floor and lintel? Chances are the door will most likely be an 820mm internal door, so what hole should I make in the frame? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bedford

I make the stud opening 880mm wide (for an 820 door) and 2100mm high for a 2040 high door.

----------


## ringtail

Depending on floor covering, I make the opening 870 x 2070 for hard floor ( timber/tile) or 870 x 2100 for carpet. Take the time to get the head absolutely spot on level so it requires either no packing or equal packing to get the required clearances. Needless to say its very important to get the hinge stud plumb as well.

----------


## MrPotatohead

Thanks for the wonderful advice guys. The doorway is in, and everything is spot on! 
Cheers.

----------

